# Verknüpfung - Dienst Neustarten



## dadom110 (3. April 2006)

Guten Tag Zusammen,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit eine Verknüofung auf dem Desktop zu erzeugen, mit dem ich einen ganz bestimmten Systemdienst neustarten kann.

Systemdienst: Windows-Firewall / Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung
System: Windows XP

Vielen Dank schon mal

Dom


----------



## cyborg-pc (3. April 2006)

Hallo,

du legst eine Textdatei an, benennst die Endung um in .bat oder .cmd (z.B. Firewall.bat). Wenn du die Dateiendungen nicht siehst, oder sich das Symbol nicht ändert, dann gehe im Explorer auf Extras > Ordneroptionen > und nehme den Haken bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" raus. Dann klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Datei, sagst "bearbeiten" und fügst du folgende zwei Zeilen ein:

net stop "Windows-Firewall/Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung"
net start "Windows-Firewall/Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung"

(Mit den Anführungszeichen!)
Und speicherst ab. Wenn du diese Datei dann doppelklickst, beendet der Befehl "net stop" den Dienst, und "net start" startet ihn anschließend wieder.
Natürlich kannst du diese Batch-Datei woanders hin verschieben, und dann eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop erzeugen, um z.B. ein Symbol auswählen zu können.
Viel Spaß


----------

